# COME AND FIND ME arrives on Blu-ray, DVD and Digital HD January 17



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Street Date: 1/17/17
> 
> Blu-Ray™ SRP: $24.99
> 
> ...


----------

